# Beginner's Starter Kit



## Vetallist (Jul 4, 2006)

So I bought my first road bike a couple of months ago. It happened by pure accident - I walked into LBS, saw a sweet deal on full 105 Raleigh Super Course, and after three days of battles with my conscience and my girlfriend I took the plunge for $750  
For me this was already a pretty big expenditure, that I didn't budget for, so I had to go into penny-saving mode immediately afterwards. But a couple of days later I realized how badly I wanted to measure my speed and distance, so I spent another $40 on cyclocomputer. Here I must mention that I didn't own a bike (or even rode one) for over ten years. So a couple of weeks later I finally realized that I needed an air pump with pressure gauge - another $40 spent there. 
A few more days passed and I had another revelation - now I wanted to get a cycling jersey, since every road bike rider I encountered wore one. Another €60 dropped there. To make a long story short in the following weeks I decided that I needed/wanted to have a bottle cage, helmet (duh!), aerobar, and a front light. $135 altogether.

As a result my initial purchase of $750 has already turned into over $1000. However, since then my financial situation has drastically improved (graduated from college/got a job), and I now find myself to have more needs/wants  
So my question is this: how really necessary are all these add-ons? If they are indeed necessary what other things would you recommend me to get? Currently I am thinking of getting quality pedals and cycling shoes at around $150-200 for both.

I am not planning on doing competetive racing, but simply enjoy going fast and having a good time doing it. And if getting these things helps me accomplish this goal better I am willing to spend a reasonable amount on it. So is it really worth it?


----------



## desmo13 (Jun 28, 2006)

I began again last year, after 18 years off. Example, my bike was a little over $800, I spent $1500 before I left the store.

I think pedals/shoes is a wise investment

for example my inventory, after riding hard since feb.
Bike
2 extra tubes always on hand
patch kit
pump
co2 with 4 charges
tire levers
2 bottle cages
2 bottles
floor pump
clipless pedals
shoes
4 x socks
cyclo computer
heart rate monitor
helmet
gloves (short fingers)
gloves (full finger, cold)
2 jerseys
1 pair shorts
1 bib shorts
arm warmers
leg warmers
shoe covers
head warmer/skull cap thingy
glasses (with different lenses, like clear for early morning/rainy days)

My upcoming list for late fall/winter
neoprene shoe covers
jacket
vest
cold weather tights

My bike is still stock except the seat, new tires (old ones started delaminating) and new handlebar tape. (Cannondale R500, '05)

This so far, seems to be working great, there is nothing there I do not use, or I think is just gear hoarding.


----------



## Meatball (Sep 3, 2005)

Pedals and shoes should have come before the computer and aerobars.


----------



## tubafreak (Apr 24, 2006)

+1, shoes/pedals should have come before the bars at least. Also, please tell me that you've got a pair or two of shorts/bibs. Those are just as important as (if not more important than) the shoes/pedals.


----------



## jlfbogey (Aug 18, 2004)

Bag the bars----excess baggage and you need to get used toriding in a more normal position before figuring out how and when to use the bars.

a couple things I didn't see in your exhaustive list were a small multipurpose repair tool and a saddle bag to carry all your repair/tube/inflator doodads in so they are always with the bike.

I actually think the computer is a good idea to keep giving you feedback about how fast and far you are riding, to keep you motivated to get better, push yourself. I personally would have put this before clipless pedals and shoes, as you did.

Welcome to the Brotherhood. Ride like you stole it.


----------



## kriton12 (Sep 22, 2005)

Again, I'm going to emphasize the equipment needed to change a flat.

- Under-seat bag to hold it all
- spare tubes (at least 1, although 2 is a better idea)
- tire levers
- patch kit (in case you blow through both those tubes).
- mini or CO2 pump
- mini-tool

Also, floor pump as you have already said. Then shorts, then pedals and shoes. After that another couple pair of shorts and jerseys and that's probably all you need.

You'll understand the need for the tubes, mini-pump, tire levers, etc. the first time you have to walk home because you got a flat. Might not happen to you today, tomorrow, or even this year, but rest assured, it will happen.

I say carry two tubes that way you don't have to worry about patching a flat on the road. That can wait for when you get back home.


----------



## 53T (Jul 20, 2002)

Take those aerobars off and save them for a tri, or a TT in your far off future.

I wonder about a front light at the price you imply. I would rather have a red blinky one on the back for cheap money. My front light coast about $250, and it actually lights up some of the road.

Buy some tubes, like 4 or 5, and some shorts. Also, watch out for low quality if you only budget $200 for pedals and shoes. Shoes have gone up a lot in the last few years.


----------



## fleck (Mar 25, 2005)

My list...

Helmet
few pairs of socks
few pairs of shorts
couple jerserys
sunglasses
ID & Cellphone
2 Bottlecages + extra bottles
Computer
gloves
pedal/shoes
upgraded saddle (most stock ones suck but don't replace unless it hurts)
Lube + degreaser
shop towels (hit the thrift store for cheep t-shirts)
copy of Zinn and the art of Road bike maintanaince
Floor pump
Frame pump (forget CO2, it will leave you stuck when you run out of cartrages when you realize you had 3 little holes not 1)
saddle bag for tools and such...
patch kit
extra tube
mini tool kit
food, be it a Cliff bar, banana, apple, or fig newtons

correct knowlege of road usage. Check your state laws...

and take off the silly aero bars
good for TTs, bad for normal riding


----------



## desmo13 (Jun 28, 2006)

About my list, I did leave out my Topeak multi tool. And I do not use a seat bag, thats what jersey pockets are for.

Middle pocket, little bag that came with CO2m in the case, patches, tire iron, ID, money. Tube is also in middle pocket.

left pocket, cell phone, cliff bar

right pocket, multi tool, some gu (powergell) if I am taking it.

Dflek in the list above reminded me of the maintenance part.

I am no bike wrench, but here is what I have.

degreaser
grease
dry lube
tri-flow
chain whip and casset tool thingy to take off my rear cassette
I also have one of those park chain cleaner systems.
The book I have is "Bicycle Maintenance and Repair" by Bicycling. I will admit, the book isnt as clear on some stuff as it want it to be, maybe because I am a complete n00b at bike repair.


----------



## OneGear (Aug 19, 2005)

I started with a 1000USD bike. I've probably since spent a total of 1800USD on bicycling things.

I started with a Helmet, Computer w/Cadence, Gloves and one pair of shorts, 2 cages.

I then brought things according to need and not want.
Floor pump
Frame Pump -> rather an unlimited supply of air rather than CO2 cartridges, just my pref
Tubes
Repair kit/small tools/bag
clipless pedals and shoes (after riding platforms for 1.5 months)
tires
then upgraded my clothing collection slowly over the winter. i probably also forgot some other small things that add up.shorts are more important than shirts. 

performance wise the only thing u really need is clipless and shoes, those will make the biggest difference, that an a will to ride hard. 

pro jersey's are nice but imo a waste of money. i have caught the bug twice and splurged and both times i know there was something i could have bought more useful than a colourful shirt, wheter it be an upgrade or some supplies you need.

you can't put off buying the safety equipment, espeically tire change items listed above by the other posters. get a minibag, get the right hex tools, tire levers, patch kit, tube and take it with you everywhere, along with a cellphone. it's no fun waiting out in the middle of nowhere for a ride. 

anyways at least you have a job to fund this stuff, im still in school


----------



## Vetallist (Jul 4, 2006)

First of all big thanks to everyone who replied in this thread so far. It sure is better asking this kind of questions here than at LBS. 
Now on to address some of the individual comments



tubafreak said:


> Also, please tell me that you've got a pair or two of shorts/bibs. Those are just as important as (if not more important than) the shoes/pedals.


Shorts were actually on my list of future upgrades, at around $40-50. But bibs? Could you explain to me what are they for, because they look kind of repulsive. Isn't cycling jersey/shorts combination good enough?




53T said:


> Take those aerobars off and save them for a tri, or a TT in your far off future.
> 
> I wonder about a front light at the price you imply. I would rather have a red blinky one on the back for cheap money. My front light coast about $250, and it actually lights up some of the road.
> 
> Buy some tubes, like 4 or 5, and some shorts. Also, watch out for low quality if you only budget $200 for pedals and shoes. Shoes have gone up a lot in the last few years.





OneGear said:


> performance wise the only thing u really need is clipless and shoes, those will make the biggest difference, that an a will to ride hard.


So I take it that shoes/pedals is a far more important component than I think? I was thinking of trying to find a good online deal on these expensive items, and save 30-50% off what LBS charges. The only thing I am not sure about, as is also the case with shorts to some extent, could items such as shoes and clothing be purchased online, because they do need to fit very well. And whats up with those cycling shoe sizes that I've seen (42-46), how do they translate to American sizing if I am around size 11?
Also any recommendations on pedal/shoe type to get, or they are all pretty much the same at similar price points, i.e. you get what you pay for? Whats the ballpark minimum figure that I should be ready to spend on these two if I want to get above average quality that will last for a while and won't leave me with feelings of regrets a months or two later? Not top quality, but solid nevertheless.

The light I bought was $11, with the intent to be seen and not to light up the road ahead. Also I don't do much night riding.

As for aerobars I tend to disagree. I do see speed increase from them on long flats and descends, and if nothing else it simply makes the bike that much more cool looking with two horns sticking out at the front.


From other comments and your accessories lists I gather that I need to get somewhat better at bike wrenching, and at least be able to change a tube on the road. So I need get Zinn book, some spare tubes, a saddle bag, and portable tools to take along for long rides. Also I need to get some bike maintainance tools, such as grease and lube (I bet its not the kind of lube that I am used to  )

Anything else I am forgetting about?


----------



## desmo13 (Jun 28, 2006)

Some people (me for one) prefer bibs. they dont move around as much when riding, and no elastic band around your waist.

Shoes,.. I have bottom of the line shimano shoes. bottom of the line Look pedals. they are working fine for now. 1300+ miles on them this year.


----------



## OneGear (Aug 19, 2005)

Get good shoes, and good pedals. for pedals you have to decide if you want speedplay, look, shimano or others. 

i only have the shimano ultegras. the difference in price is only over weight as far as i know, maybe the bearings may differ. shoes need to fit, get good shoes, they're important if you want a decent ride. i have a specialized road comps. i got them both off ebay, there are some deals to be had but you need to do your research and know what you are looking for.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

Vetallist said:


> Shorts were actually on my list of future upgrades, at around $40-50. But bibs? Could you explain to me what are they for, because they look kind of repulsive. Isn't cycling jersey/shorts combination good enough?
> 
> So I take it that shoes/pedals is a far more important component than I think? I was thinking of trying to find a good online deal on these expensive items, and save 30-50% off what LBS charges. The only thing I am not sure about, as is also the case with shorts to some extent, could items such as shoes and clothing be purchased online, because they do need to fit very well. And whats up with those cycling shoe sizes that I've seen (42-46), how do they translate to American sizing if I am around size 11?
> Also any recommendations on pedal/shoe type to get, or they are all pretty much the same at similar price points, i.e. you get what you pay for? Whats the ballpark minimum figure that I should be ready to spend on these two if I want to get above average quality that will last for a while and won't leave me with feelings of regrets a months or two later? Not top quality, but solid nevertheless.
> ...


Get shoes at LBS - you can buy pedals online if you really need to save the money, but don't just order online. They need to fit your feet well.

I use lycra shorts fine. Some people prefer bibs because they do not ride down; however, I have no shifting problems with my shorts. It's a matter of preference. The shoe sizes are European (cm, not inches), there are many european->american shoe size conversion calculators on google. Spend at least $70 on shoes and $50 on pedals. Bag the aerobars - you shouldn't be using them until you've ridden at least a year. IMHO, decending on aerobars while still new on a bike is suicide - focus on technique first.

You don't need a bike repair book; google has all the info you need.


----------



## 53T (Jul 20, 2002)

Vetallist said:


> First of all big thanks to everyone who replied in this thread so far. It sure is better asking this kind of questions here than at LBS.
> Now on to address some of the individual comments
> 
> 
> ...


1) Around here we don't let anyone ride alone without demonstrating the ability to fix a flat.

2) BTW, the aerobars do not look cool, despite what you may think. Use the drops and you will be almost as aero.

3) Pedals, you have to pick a pedal "system". There are several out there and they are not interchangeable. Look is one, SPD is another, Speedplay is another, Time is another, then there are Crank Brothes Egg Beaters, and some less popular systems. All these systems have a good maket, so there are probably pretty good. I use speedplay, like all the dopers on Phonak (but they copied me). Lance rump-swabs always use a Look system, like the SHimano Dura Ace pedal, LA's favorite. Closet MTB freeks use SPD, so that they can use the same shoes on their MTB's. Egg Beaters are for contrarians, Time is for francophiles (frenchy rump swabs). Go to the LBS and ask to see each type. If they do not have each type find another LBS.

4) Shoes, make sure they are compatible with the pedal system you choose in the previous step. Italian is good. I like Sidi's, others like other stuff. There are plenty of shoe size conversion charts on the web.

5) Geese and chain oil. Greese is Phil Waterproof Greese in the green tube. You cannot go wrong with this stuff. A little dab will do ya'. For your chain, pick anything because you are just starting teh task of trying about 12 diferent chain lubes. I am using T-9 Bioshield right now (my 9th choice), it is fine, but I will certainly be lured away by the the promise of a cleaner, quiter chain when it is time for another bottle.

6) $40 shorts? Not on my ass.


----------



## Vetallist (Jul 4, 2006)

53T said:


> 1) Around here we don't let anyone ride alone without demonstrating the ability to fix a flat.
> 
> 2) BTW, the aerobars do not look cool, despite what you may think. Use the drops and you will be almost as aero.
> 
> ...


I was able to figure out shoe sizing and pedaling systems fairly easily today, thanks for pointing that out.
I checked prices for shoes and pedals at couple of LBS today and then compared them to prices at performance and nashbar and came to conclusion that there is no way I could buy pedals at LBS, who charge almost twice the price of those online retailers. I particularly liked LOOK A5.1 Tour de France edition pedals at $84.99, which seems like a good bargain. There are also a couple of other heavily discounted pedals around this price, so I think I can't go wrong on pedals.
As for shoes the only thing that caught my attention at LBS were Specialized Comp Road shoe at $100. Performance bike, however, seems to have a couple of very good deals with my shoe size - CAT-1 Gavia Carbon at $110 or Pearl Izumi Vortex at $80. 
Unless I am horribly missing something I believe I should be able to fit into my $150-200 shoe/pedal budget and still get above par quality stuff. And while at it I can get a better deal online on repair/maintainance tools. 

As for not letting me ride alone before I know how to fix a flat - try to catch me first (especially after I get those shoes/pedals :wink: ). But like someone here previously mentioned, I'll just ride it like I stole it meanwhile


----------



## desmo13 (Jun 28, 2006)

You have a REI around where you live?


----------



## crisbay (Apr 9, 2006)

desmo13 said:


> You have a REI around where you live?



Or check out PROBIKEKIT

Sizes for shoes are in European/US and most jerseys, shorts, and bibs have detailed size descriptions. It's based in Great Britain but they offer competitive pricing and free mailing (at least for now). 

PROBIKE THREAD


----------



## serpico7 (Jul 11, 2006)

Vetallist said:


> As for shoes the only thing that caught my attention at LBS were Specialized Comp Road shoe at $100. Performance bike, however, seems to have a couple of very good deals with my shoe size - CAT-1 Gavia Carbon at $110 or Pearl Izumi Vortex at $80.


I hate to burst your budget, but before you buy a pair of shoes, try on Sidi's road shoe. When I was shopping for mtb shoes, I tried 5 or 6 different pairs, then I tried the Sidi Dominators, and I was sold (and way over my budget).


----------



## Vetallist (Jul 4, 2006)

I checked out probikekit.com and their deals on pedals are even more amazing! Shimano Ultegras are $75 and Time RXS Composite are $94. I think I'll go with Ultegras - definitely can't go wrong here. 

As for shoes they have 3 different pairs of Sidi's that are possibly within my price range - Sidi Raiden Road ($95), Sidi Zeta ($126), and Sidi Genius 5 ($157). Anyone could point out the difference between those three to me? I could feasibly purchase even the most expensive ones, but I need a good reason to do so. I know that these prices are much less than what others charge, but it is still a bit pricey for me, yet not totally out of my range.
Also I might have missed it, but I didn't see any combo deals on shoes/pedals, which would seem very natural for these two products. And yes, they do offer free shipping, but performancebike on the other hand offers 10% off, so it almost evens out.

And as far as I know there is no REI around Nooo Yawk city.

I'l definitely order something in the next few days to be ready for next weekend. Can't wait to see how proper shoes/pedals will feel.


----------



## Vetallist (Jul 4, 2006)

Just wanted to do a quick follow up on this thread in light of recent events.

I did get the pedals and shoes from probikekit, as well as a patch kit, spare tube, saddle bag, portable allen keys and tyre levers. I will also now order shorts (tough decision there), portable pump, cycling socks (are they really any different?), chain cleaning kit and lube. 


But what I really wanted to comment on is your earlier posts about the aerobar. You guys were right, and I learned my lesson the hard way today. Yep, I crashed, about 15 miles from home as I was switching from the aerobar to the drops going about 20mph on Manhattan Bridge. I think I landed pretty luckily, no broken bones, just big scratches on my right knee and arm, which caused quite some bleeding, but no pain. Bike appears to be just fine, as I took most of the crash impact, I only had to straighten out the front wheel which came out of allignment with the fork. But I'll take it to LBS for a check up just in case. I managed to get home on the bike, just had the wounds untreated till I got back. So from now I am definitely carrying some alcohol swabs and bandages with me on every ride, and recommend everyone do the same - it basically does not take any wieght or space.

So a lesson learned today, and my hat's off to you, now I know that I should listen when more experienced people make strong suggestions.


----------



## crisbay (Apr 9, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your little mishap. 

Well, it looks like you plunked down a fortune with Probikekit. Check out their bibs and team shirts, cheaper than what you can find locally.

Amazing how that initial cash outlay of $750 has given birth to more $$$$$$$. But that's the way it goes and that's not the end of it. Soon there will be upgrades, bling items, etc. It's all what makes a cyclist happy and motivated to go through torture of long and endless rides.

Enjoy the new hobby and ride carefully!!


----------



## desmo13 (Jun 28, 2006)

Sorry about the wreck, I had my 1st wreck recently also. nice tear in my new $160 fizik seat. Good thing it was silver you cant see the duct tape 

And no on the bandaids, ride home dripping blood, chicks dig it


----------



## rkdvsm (Jul 15, 2006)

*How much $$$?*

This is a good thread, but can someone state how much, on average, you might spend on the beginner's/starter's kit.

I know that I'm not just going to purchase a bike. I'm gonna get everything else that comes with it.

So how much on average would you say you spent outside of the bike purchase?


----------



## desmo13 (Jun 28, 2006)

rkdvsm said:


> This is a good thread, but can someone state how much, on average, you might spend on the beginner's/starter's kit.
> 
> I know that I'm not just going to purchase a bike. I'm gonna get everything else that comes with it.
> 
> So how much on average would you say you spent outside of the bike purchase?


goto performance, or nashbar in another browser, look at the lists in this one, and just start shopping, add to cart.


----------



## John Nelson (Mar 10, 2006)

You cannot assign a cost until you settle on what is in the kit, you define what "starter" means, and you decide whether you want the bare-bones kit or the deluxe kit.

If, by "starter", you mean what will get you through the first few months, and if bare-bones is fine, then $300 is good. For that, you can get a $25 helmet, $25 shorts, $25 jersey, $25 frame pump, $25 floor pump, $75 shoes, $50 pedals, $10 gloves, $10 bottle cage, $5 water bottle, $5 tube, $3 tire levers, $3 patch kit, $8 saddle bag, $5 chain lube, and $1 roll of paper towels. Wear the sunglasses and socks you already own, or add $25 for sunglasses and $5 for socks.

For the deluxe versions, double or triple the above to buy the higher-quality versions of everything. Then add another $150 for each extra set of clothing you want (to increase time between laundry).

If you plan to ride in cold weather, then double it again to buy some cold-weather gear.


----------



## rkdvsm (Jul 15, 2006)

John Nelson said:


> You cannot assign a cost until you settle on what is in the kit, you define what "starter" means, and you decide whether you want the bare-bones kit or the deluxe kit.
> 
> If, by "starter", you mean what will get you through the first few months, and if bare-bones is fine, then $300 is good. For that, you can get a $25 helmet, $25 shorts, $25 jersey, $25 frame pump, $25 floor pump, $75 shoes, $50 pedals, $10 gloves, $10 bottle cage, $5 water bottle, $5 tube, $3 tire levers, $3 patch kit, $8 saddle bag, $5 chain lube, and $1 roll of paper towels. Wear the sunglasses and socks you already own, or add $25 for sunglasses and $5 for socks.
> 
> ...


Thanks! This is the info I was asking about. But yes, we do need to know what we mean by starter and deluxe.

Does everyone agree with the pricing above?


----------



## screamtone (Apr 17, 2006)

rkdvsm said:


> Thanks! This is the info I was asking about. But yes, we do need to know what we mean by starter and deluxe.
> 
> Does everyone agree with the pricing above?


Those prices are pretty spot on. You could probably go even cheaper on some of it.

I just bought basically the same list of stuff above. Got it all at Nashbar. I have a little under $300 in all of it. I got all of that stuff, plus a lock, a multi-tool, and some other crap I don't remember along with 2 jerseys and 2 pairs of shorts. Look for closeouts and discount codes on the Hot Deals forum.


----------



## Henry Porter (Jul 25, 2006)

*Comprehensive list?*

First, *THANK YOU* for all this info, it's invaluable to newbies like me.
I've attempted to compile this info for myself and thought others might like it in a post. The prices are my current estimates. Feel free to fix my mistakes as I'm a complete newbie. 

Sites:
http://www.nashbar.com/
http://www.performancebike.com/
http://www.rei.com/shop/Cycling.htm
http://www.probikekit.com/

Musts
Helmet $35
Shorts/bibs $90
Shoes $100
Pedals $60
Under-seat bag to hold it all $20
spare tubes (at least 1, although 2 is a better idea)
tire levers $3
patch kit (in case you blow through both those tubes) $5
mini or CO2 pump $15 for pump $15 for CO2 cartridges
mini-tool $15
Bottle cages $5
Bottles $5
alcohol swabs and bandages real cheap
floor pump $40

Wants
Liquid bullet
cyclo computer
Gloves (short fingers)
gloves (full finger, cold)
Head warmer/skull cap thingy
glasses (with different lenses, like clear for early morning/rainy days)
Neoprene shoe covers
jacket
vest
cold weather tights
Couple of jerseys
Lube + degreaser
tri-flow
chain whip and casset tool thingy to take off my rear cassette
dry lube
degreaser
Food

Sites:
http://www.nashbar.com/
http://www.performancebike.com/
http://www.rei.com/shop/Cycling.htm
http://www.probikekit.com/


----------



## Vetallist (Jul 4, 2006)

crisbay said:


> Sorry to hear about your little mishap.
> 
> Well, it looks like you plunked down a fortune with Probikekit. Check out their bibs and team shirts, cheaper than what you can find locally.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't say I spent a fortune, especially not when I think about the fact that I'd have to spend almost twice as much for exact same items at any LBS. 
I don't want to turn this thread into an ad campaign for probikekit, but gotta mention (in case someone will order stuff from them in the future) that on top of their low prices they give additional 10% off on any shoe/pedal combination, as well as many other combo purchases through their kit link. Sidi Genius 5 + Ultegra pedals ended up costing $209 - just as budgeted for, and some quality stuff there I believe.


Another item that I would add to a must have list are gloves. As I look at my wounds I realize that I'd have none on my palm had I been wearing them. On top of that I previously thought of buying them for comfort/warmth reasons - I bet even short fingered gloves make a big difference in colder weather. So all that for a low price and even lower weight increase (for the weenies) now makes it a must on my list.

I am still debating on shorts/bibs, any additional info on that? Bibs just go together with a cycling jersey and no other pieces of clothing are neccessary?


----------



## desmo13 (Jun 28, 2006)

I suggest a few changes for your list.

Helmet, jump up to lighter, more vent, 80-90 bucks
Bibs, I just got another pair of castelli KISS bibs, superb, 75 bucks.

Additions.

Arm warmers
Leg warmers
underlayer shirt. (like by Craft etc.)

Those 3 items can really extend your riding, without too much bulk.
the underlayers also work well in the heat, getting the moisture off your body.
You can also drop the seat bag, all of your needs can fit in your jersey pockets. I do not use a seat bag.
You should move gloves up to must have. world of difference on your hands from vibration, and from when/if you go down.

One more for your want list...and it can be expensive..
find a seat that feels good. Amazing difference.


----------



## screamtone (Apr 17, 2006)

Here is a copy and paste of my first Nashbar order of beginer gear. I had a coupon code (10% off), and I sent back the shoes because they were too small. I reorderd different shoes that were about $15 more. I went the SPD route, because I wanted shoes I could walk in. I got the cheapest SPD pedals I could, but I plan on getting a new bike in 4-6 months so I'll buy Eggbeaters or something then. I already had bottle cages, and I bought tire levers, glueless patches, wedge bag, socks (Coolmax socks 2 pair for $6 at Target), and some other stuff locally, but this should give you a good idea. I did really cheap out on some things, but I only did that because I could and I know they won't last until next season. BTW, if you don't have a cyclocomputer (I saw that on the list above), you should get one. I don't know how I would track my progress (what progress there is) without one. 


1 Chili’s Sierra sunglass BK $5.39 $5.39
2 Nashbar Medium Presta Road Tube $3.14 $6.28
1 Blackburn Trak Pump TP-1 ‘04 $17.95 $17.95
1 Innovations Ultraflate Plus $16.16 $16.16
1 Bell Arc II Helmet ´04 BK $13.46 $13.46
1 Nashbar Crochet Glove L - T $5.39 $5.39
1 Diadora RPM Shoe 44 $35.99 $35.99
2 Nashbar Trail Short L - BK $19.79 $39.58
1 Nashbar Essential Jersey XL - BM $20.69 $20.69
1 Nashbar Essential Jersey XL - GY $20.69 $20.69
1 Nashbar Special ATB Pedal S $13.46 $13.46
1 LeMond Multi Tool $4.46 $4.46
1 Cannondale 24 oz. Water Bottle RD $1.79 $1.79
1 Kryptonite Tough Locking Chain $8.96 $8.96

Order Totals



Sub Total : $233.60
Promotion: $23.36
New Sub Total: $210.24

Hope this helps,

SJH


----------



## John Nelson (Mar 10, 2006)

Those are some great prices screamtone. You obviously went bottom of the line, and most of those things will do you just fine (at least as a *beginner's starter kit*, which is what this thread is all about!). I do 80% of my riding in $15 shorts. On the other hand, Henry suggests that $90 shorts are "musts". Everybody's mileage varies. One man's must is another's luxury.

If you try the expensive stuff first, chances are you'll like it. But you'll never know if you might have liked the cheap stuff just as well. So I'm with screamtone, especially if you're on a tight budget: buy the cheap stuff first and only buy the more expensive stuff if you find that the cheap stuff doesn't work for you.


----------



## Henry Porter (Jul 25, 2006)

John Nelson said:


> Those are some great prices screamtone. You obviously went bottom of the line, and most of those things will do you just fine (at least as a *beginner's starter kit*, which is what this thread is all about!). I do 80% of my riding in $15 shorts. On the other hand, Henry suggests that $90 shorts are "musts". Everybody's mileage varies. One man's must is another's luxury.
> 
> If you try the expensive stuff first, chances are you'll like it. But you'll never know if you might have liked the cheap stuff just as well. So I'm with screamtone, especially if you're on a tight budget: buy the cheap stuff first and only buy the more expensive stuff if you find that the cheap stuff doesn't work for you.


Is there a cheaper way to get a good pair of bibs? I put down bibs in my list due to the overwhelming postive reviews on this site but couldn't find a cheaper one on REI.


----------



## John Nelson (Mar 10, 2006)

I don't know of any cheap bibs. If you're on a tight budget, just stick with shorts. Although bibs are nice, there's a million riders out there doing perfectly well in shorts.


----------

